# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Fedora

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje.
Kam instaluar fedora ne PC tim, por grafiken e kam shume te keqe ne firefox.
Eshte shume e paqarte, pervec, edhe qe leviz shume ngadale rolleri i mouse-it!

Pothuaj te njejten gje me ndodh edhe ne google chrome persa i perket cilesise se grafikes, 
por eshte shume i shpejte.

Pc im eshte : Dell T3500 Precision Workstation
CPU: intel Xeon
RAM - 6GB
VGA (ne windows) 3GHz - Ne windows nuk di ku ta kontrolloj!
Dhe monitori 24"!

----------


## The Pathfinder

Pc im eshte : Dell Precision  T3500 Workstation
CPU: intel Xeon 2.8Ghz
RAM - 6GB
VGA (ne windows) 3GB ATI FirePro V5700 - Ne Linux nuk di ku ta kontrolloj!
Dhe monitori 24"!

----------


## Uke Topalli

Cilin version te Fedores e ke instaluar? Si dhe eshte kjo kartela grafike: ATI FirePro V5700?

----------


## The Pathfinder

Fedora 13.
Dhe ne windows pikerisht ajo eshte karta ime grafike!

----------


## Uke Topalli

E ke provuar:
http://gofedora.com/how-to-install-a...ers-fedora-11/

----------

